
A NY Doctor Shared with Hannity His Hydroxy Chloroquine/Azithromycin Results - jxub
https://twitter.com/RossFairchild/status/1242263727325483010
======
giardini
From the twitter page: _"

A NY Doctor shared with Hannity his Hydroxychloroquine/Azithromycin results.

\- 200mg 2x daily Hydroxy Chloroquine

\- 500mg 1x daily Azithromycin \- 220mg 1x daily Zinc sulfate

350 patients • Breathing restored 3-4 hours • Zero deaths • Zero
hospitalizations • Zero intubations"_

Note that the chloroquine dosage he used is lower than that for malaria - a
bonus.

Note the use of zinc sulfate, possibly following

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4182877/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4182877/)

and (PDF)

[https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article/file?id=10.1371/jo...](https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article/file?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0109180&type=printable)

i.e., the chloroquin allows zinc ions to enter the otherwise-impermeable cell
wall where the ions can halt the RNA viral replication process.

